# Milan: l'arabo Al Falasi vuole il club.



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, l'arabo Saeed Al Falasi avrebbe presentato un'offerta per rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan da Yonghong Li, sempre più in difficoltà. Al Falasi proviene da una nobile famiglia degli Emirati ed è proprietario del gruppo International Triangle, che si occupa di edilizia, brokeraggio e commercio. 

E Yonghong Li? Il presidente rossonero è alle prese con il *rifinanziamento *del quale se ne sta occupando Merril Lynch. Rifinanziamento che sembra sempre più difficile e meno probabile da portare a termine. Se riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito, il Milan rischia l'*esclusione dalle coppe. *Il Milan potrebbe chiedere altro tempo, fino al 30 giugno. E l'Uefa lo accorderebbe. Però, devono esserci dei segnali: o un rifinanziamento parziale o un nuovo investitore, che risolverebbe tutti i problemi.

*Repubblica conferma tutto: arrivata la prima offerta ufficiale per rilevare il Milan. Offerta araba, dal fondo che fa capo ad Al- Falasi. Ma non è l'unica. Al Milan sono interessati anche un fondo russo (Usmanov) ed una cordata americana. Per il momento l'offerta araba è stata congelata, in attesa della questione rifinanziamento. Ma l'ipotesi nuovo proprietario per il Milan è una cosa attuale. Inizialmente potrebbe subentrare come socio di minoranza.*


Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, nel corso del CDA che si tenuto martedì, è stato chiesto a Yonghong Li l'esborso di *30 milioni di euro per gestire l'ultima parte della stagione in corso. La prima fetta dovrà arrivare entro il prossimo 23 marzo. A breve, dunque.

Tra oggi e domani, inoltre, dovrebbero arrivare i 3 milioni per completare il precedente aumento di capitale.

C'è sempre i piedi la partita più importante a livello societario: quella relativa al rifinanziamento del debito con Elliott. Merril Lynch è sempre al lavoro. Fassone spera di arrivare all'incontro con l'Uefa in programma con qualcosa di concreto tra le mani. Ma in ogni caso dirà all'Uefa che il futuro del Milan è al sicuro. Un pò meno quello di Li.*


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

Preferirei uno sceicco bello ricco ma se sto arabo ha comunque la grana va bene uguale..

Nulla contro Lì, per me può restare ma o diamo segnali forti sul fronte economico oppure è davvero pesante subire ogni 5 minuti notizie sul presunto fallimento del Milan

PS: oltretutto queste sono il genere di notizie che fanno scappare gli sponsor e tengono lontani certi giocatori


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

*Repubblica conferma tutto: arrivata la prima offerta ufficiale per rilevare il Milan. Offerta araba, dal fondo che fa capo ad Al- Falasi. Ma non è l'unica. Al Milan sono interessati anche un fondo russo (Usmanov) ed una cordata americana. Per il momento l'offerta araba è stata congelata, in attesa della questione rifinanziamento. Ma l'ipotesi nuovo proprietario per il Milan è una cosa attuale. Inizialmente potrebbe subentrare come socio di minoranza. *


----------



## vannu994 (15 Marzo 2018)

A me basta tornare a vincere, poi se ci riesce può tornare anche Berlusconi... Comunque Usmanov a me gaserebbe!


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Marzo 2018)

A parte Usmanov,ma é mai possibile che non si parla altro che di cordate o fondi o straccioni di ogni tipo?Ma non esiste nessuno al mondo con i soldi e appassionato di calcio che vuole legare il proprio nome a vittorie del Milan?E che cavolo!


----------



## Love (15 Marzo 2018)

si sa qualcosa del patrimonio di questi personaggi??? al falasi e usmanov???


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2018)

Chiedo venia.

Tanto se ci dovesse comprare questo arabo tanto per parlare male del Milan direbbero che è un simpatizzante dei terroristi. In Italia c'è chi ha 600M di euro di debiti ma la stampa rompe le scatole a noi.

Io non credo a nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: arrivata la prima offerta ufficiale per rilevare il Milan. Offerta araba, dal fondo che fa capo ad Al- Falasi. Ma non è l'unica. Al Milan sono interessati anche un fondo russo (Usmanov) ed una cordata americana. Per il momento l'offerta araba è stata congelata, in attesa della questione rifinanziamento. Ma l'ipotesi nuovo proprietario per il Milan è una cosa attuale. Inizialmente potrebbe subentrare come socio di minoranza. *



Ci sono un russo un americano e un arabo che entrano in un bar...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: arrivata la prima offerta ufficiale per rilevare il Milan. Offerta araba, dal fondo che fa capo ad Al- Falasi. Ma non è l'unica. Al Milan sono interessati anche un fondo russo (Usmanov) ed una cordata americana. Per il momento l'offerta araba è stata congelata, in attesa della questione rifinanziamento. Ma l'ipotesi nuovo proprietario per il Milan è una cosa attuale. Inizialmente potrebbe subentrare come socio di minoranza. *



La cosa bella è che Lì non è il nano psicopatico, non ha mire politiche per cui gli serve il Milan quindi se sarà necessario ci cederà a chi paga bene senza pensarci mezza giornata


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci sono un russo un americano e un arabo che entrano in un bar...



AHahah!!!! L'ho pensato pure io...anche se di solito era un francese, un tedesco e un italiano


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

facendo due conti in tasca a Li: ha 350 milioni da restituire a Elliott, e 676 già versati per il Milan (tra acquisizione e aumenti di capitale), più i certi interessi per le cifre avute a debito in questi 24 mesi...
qualcosa dovrà pur guadagnarla, dopo sta faticaccia...

dunque non credo accetterebbe offerte inferiori al miliardo e mezzo di euro per il Milan...

sarei curioso di capire se i giornali che riportano le notizie abbiano in mente che servono certe cifre per far cedere la mano a Li. con 350 milioni non c'avrebbe risolto nulla (e non li avrebbe accettati neppure Berlusconi).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Il russo mi gaserebbe...però devo dire che chiunque voglia spendere è il benvenuto (nel caso Li dovesse vendere, basta cinesi)


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> facendo due conti in tasca a Li: ha 350 milioni da restituire a Elliott, e 676 già versati per il Milan (tra acquisizione e aumenti di capitale), più i certi interessi per le cifre avute a debito in questi 24 mesi...
> qualcosa dovrà pur guadagnarla, dopo sta faticaccia...
> 
> dunque non credo accetterebbe offerte inferiori al miliardo e mezzo di euro per il Milan...
> ...





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il russo mi gaserebbe...però devo dire che chiunque voglia spendere è il benvenuto (nel caso Li dovesse vendere, basta cinesi)



Sceicchi a parte nessuno al mondo va ad investire in perdita.

Scordiamocelo, non arriverà mai nessuno che butti dentro 200 milioni all'anno a fondo perduto.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

Usmanov e ricco sfondato e Al Falasi e ancora piu ricco di lui...praticamente stiamo parlando della famiglia Al Maktoum , la familia regale in Dubai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sceicchi a parte nessuno al mondo va ad investire in perdita.
> 
> Scordiamocelo, non arriverà mai nessuno che butti dentro 200 milioni all'anno a fondo perduto.



Sisi va ben staremo a vedere. In ogni caso per come ci tratta la stampa ultimamente mi aspettavo dicessero che vogliono comprarci Topolino, Bugs Bunny o Pippo...


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sceicchi a parte nessuno al mondo va ad investire in perdita.
> 
> Scordiamocelo, non arriverà mai nessuno che butti dentro 200 milioni all'anno a fondo perduto.



per questo dico sia utopistico pensare a qualcuno che voglia il Milan attuale, e che Li vada in perdita dopo 24 mesi soltanto, con un trend a cui basta niente per essere positivo nel futuro.

io dico che cederà non prima dell'attivo di bilancio, la quotazione in borsa e lo stadio di proprietà, che raddoppierà il valore patrimoniale.


----------



## Giangy (15 Marzo 2018)

Uno sceicco stile PSG, Manchester City sarebbe il top! Ma va molto bene anche un russo con molti soldi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Uno sceicco stile PSG, Manchester City sarebbe il top! Ma va molto bene anche un russo con molti soldi.



Speriamo sti sceicchi si odino e facciano a gara a chi spende di più ahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Uno sceicco stile PSG, Manchester City sarebbe il top! Ma va molto bene anche un russo con molti soldi.



Ecco perfetto.
Comincio ad averne le scatole piene di cinesi e del loro governo che li tiene al guinzaglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> per questo dico sia utopistico pensare a qualcuno che voglia il Milan attuale, e che Li vada in perdita dopo 24 mesi soltanto, con un trend a cui basta niente per essere positivo nel futuro.
> 
> io dico che cederà non prima dell'attivo di bilancio, la quotazione in borsa e lo stadio di proprietà, che raddoppierà il valore patrimoniale.



L'obiettivo è quello ma dopo risanamento, stadio (almeno un progetto avviato) e quotazione, il 100% del club avrà un valore inavvicinabile per chiunque. Più facile che si possa configurare un azionariato diffuso, in cui Mr Li resterà comunque con una determinata quota al fianco di altri soggetti, verosimilmente quelli presenti nella Rossoneri Advanced delle BVI e che non sono potuti emergere fino ad oggi


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'obiettivo è quello ma dopo risanamento, stadio (almeno un progetto avviato) e quotazione, il 100% del club avrà un valore inavvicinabile per chiunque. Più facile che si possa configurare un azionariato diffuso, in cui Mr Li resterà comunque con una determinata quota al fianco di altri soggetti, verosimilmente quelli presenti nella Rossoneri Advanced delle BVI e che non sono potuti emergere fino ad oggi



appunto...
ma dico che, se proprio bisogna parlare di Li che vuole cedere, è poco credibile lo faccia ora con il valore patrimoniale del Milan inferiore a quanto speso in totale nei 24 mesi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Al momento Li ha troppi soldi in ballo. Tra acquisizione, aumenti di capitale e mercato parliamo di una cifra che supera agevolmente il miliardo. Ora non so se effettivamente ci sia qualche arabo straricco che voglia acquistare una società come il Milan per un miliardo. Non c'erano quando il Milan valeva di meno perchè dovrebbero intervenire ora. 

Probabilmente qualche sciacallo ha fiutato le difficoltà presunte di Li e ci sta provando a convincere Li per una cifra che gli permetterebbe di perdere poco relativamente. Li l'ultimo aumento di capitale lo ha fatto un paio di settimane fa, uno che è intenzionato a vendere non inietta denaro continuamente nel club. 

Comunque i giornali parlano di offerta ufficiale, quindi probabilmente questa offerta esiste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> per questo dico sia utopistico pensare a qualcuno che voglia il Milan attuale, e che Li vada in perdita dopo 24 mesi soltanto, con un trend a cui basta niente per essere positivo nel futuro.
> 
> io dico che cederà non prima dell'attivo di bilancio, la quotazione in borsa e lo stadio di proprietà, che raddoppierà il valore patrimoniale.



Il problema di Lì non è il futuro, ma pare essere l'immediato..se non riesce a far fronte alle scadenze non ha alternative..


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Al momento Li ha troppi soldi in ballo. Tra acquisizione, aumenti di capitale e mercato parliamo di una cifra che supera agevolmente il miliardo. Ora non so se effettivamente ci sia qualche arabo straricco che voglia acquistare una società come il Milan per un miliardo. Non c'erano quando il Milan valeva di meno perchè dovrebbero intervenire ora.
> 
> Probabilmente qualche sciacallo ha fiutato le difficoltà presunte di Li e ci sta provando a convincere Li per una cifra che gli permetterebbe di perdere poco relativamente. Li l'ultimo aumento di capitale lo ha fatto un paio di settimane fa, uno che è intenzionato a vendere non inietta denaro continuamente nel club.
> 
> Comunque i giornali parlano di offerta ufficiale, quindi probabilmente questa offerta esiste.



Magari è un'offerta si ufficiale ma non per comprare tutto il milan .


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema di Lì non è il futuro, ma pare essere l'immediato..se non riesce a far fronte alle scadenze non ha alternative..



certo...

però penso che ciò che sta facendo ha senso: non si preoccupa di chiudere questioni personali, ma di far fronte agli accordi con Elliott, e preferisce far quadrare i conti del Milan, e non estinguere i suoi debiti (anche a costo di raddoppiare o peggio l'interesse).
questo perchè a Elliott (e ovviamente a Li) non conviene per nulla arrivare ad avviare procedure per mettere all'asta il Milan, nè ora nè a ottobre, tanto non ricaverebbe nulla di più.
e Li cerca di trovare il modo di rifinanziare, e nel frattempo rispetta gli accordi per non arrivare all'inadempienza.


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Chiedo venia.
> 
> Tanto se ci dovesse comprare questo arabo tanto per parlare male del Milan direbbero che è un simpatizzante dei terroristi. In Italia c'è chi ha 600M di euro di debiti ma la stampa rompe le scatole a noi.
> 
> Io non credo a nulla.


Verità sacrosanta. Comunque vada chi ci rileva sarà un poco di buono a prescindere... se rimane Li, prima o poi sarà responsabile degli attacchi dell'11 settembre, altro che Al-Qaeda. Gli altri hanno montagne di debiti, ma MAESTOSI. Fratello ti abbraccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, l'arabo Saeed Al Falasi avrebbe presentato un'offerta per rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan da Yonghong Li, sempre più in difficoltà. Al Falasi proviene da una nobile famiglia degli Emirati ed è proprietario del gruppo International Triangle, che si occupa di edilizia, brokeraggio e commercio.
> 
> E Yonghong Li? Il presidente rossonero è alle prese con il *rifinanziamento *del quale se ne sta occupando Merril Lynch. Rifinanziamento che sembra sempre più difficile e meno probabile da portare a termine. Se riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito, il Milan rischia l'*esclusione dalle coppe. *Il Milan potrebbe chiedere altro tempo, fino al 30 giugno. E l'Uefa lo accorderebbe. Però, devono esserci dei segnali: o un rifinanziamento parziale o un nuovo investitore, che risolverebbe tutti i problemi.
> 
> ...



Vedremo. Dopo l'esperienza (traumatica) del closing sono molto molto prudente con queste notizie...

Certo però che le parole di Mirabelli "se resto io resta anche Gattuso" mi suonarono piuttosto sibilline. Chiaro che con un eventuale cambio di proprietà sarebbe più che probabile un cambio anche della dirigenza... se due indizi fanno una prova...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Dopo l'esperienza (traumatica) del closing sono molto molto prudente con queste notizie...
> 
> Certo però che le parole di Mirabelli "se resto io resta anche Gattuso" mi suonarono piuttosto sibilline. Chiaro che con un eventuale cambio di proprietà sarebbe più che probabile un cambio anche della dirigenza...



Penso si riferisse all'area tecnica : non è mica scontato che fassone vada avanti a vita con mirabelli, dev'essere quest'ultimo a meritarsi la conferma.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso si riferisse all'area tecnica : non è mica scontato che fassone vada avanti a vita con mirabelli, dev'essere quest'ultimo a meritarsi la conferma.



Su codesto dubito, il legame Fassone-Mirabelli è troppo stretto. Fassone ha condiviso e condivide tutte le scelte tecniche fatte finora, lo ha ribadito tante volte, per cui non potrebbe facilmente staccarsi da Mirabelli scaricando le responsabilità su di lui.

Per me la riconferma di Mirabelli (almeno per l'anno prossimo) è legata solo alla continuità della proprietà. Se cambia proprietario cambierà come sempre accade anche la dirigenza, incluso Fassone.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Su codesto dubito, il legame Fassone-Mirabelli è troppo stretto. Fassone ha condiviso e condivide tutte le scelte tecniche fatte finora, lo ha ribadito tante volte, per cui non potrebbe facilmente staccarsi da Mirabelli scaricando le responsabilità su di lui.
> 
> Per me la riconferma di Mirabelli (almeno per l'anno prossimo) è legata solo alla continuità della proprietà. Se cambia proprietario cambierà come sempre accade anche la dirigenza, incluso Fassone.



L'amicizia è una cosa, il lavoro è un altro.
La faccia ce la mette fassone su tutto.
Le dichiarazioni di mirabelli sono più che giuste in un mondo come quello calcistico dove contano solo i risultati.
Giusto che i due siano super affiatati perchè devono fare lavoro di squadra ma a fine anno si fanno i bilanci. Finiti i tempi di galliani sempre al comando nonostante tutto, nonostante tutti.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Uno sceicco stile PSG, Manchester City sarebbe il top! Ma va molto bene anche un russo con molti soldi.



Al Falasi e sempre la famiglia Al Maktoum cioe e ricchissimo questo qua.e anche Usmanov e ricco , piu di Abramovich.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> certo...
> 
> però penso che ciò che sta facendo ha senso: non si preoccupa di chiudere questioni personali, ma di far fronte agli accordi con Elliott, e preferisce far quadrare i conti del Milan, e non estinguere i suoi debiti (anche a costo di raddoppiare o peggio l'interesse).
> questo perchè a Elliott (e ovviamente a Li) non conviene per nulla arrivare ad avviare procedure per mettere all'asta il Milan, nè ora nè a ottobre, tanto non ricaverebbe nulla di più.
> e Li cerca di trovare il modo di rifinanziare, e nel frattempo rispetta gli accordi per non arrivare all'inadempienza.



Probabilmente è così..

Io come promesso non voglio entrare in questioni finanziarie, da tifoso non mi interessano..

Sento che Mirabelli tratta giocatori, quindi credo i soldi per la gestione del club non siano un problema..poi se Lì va in banca rotta non me ne può fregare di meno


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, l'arabo Saeed Al Falasi avrebbe presentato un'offerta per rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan da Yonghong Li, sempre più in difficoltà. Al Falasi proviene da una nobile famiglia degli Emirati ed è proprietario del gruppo International Triangle, che si occupa di edilizia, brokeraggio e commercio.
> 
> E Yonghong Li? Il presidente rossonero è alle prese con il *rifinanziamento *del quale se ne sta occupando Merril Lynch. Rifinanziamento che sembra sempre più difficile e meno probabile da portare a termine. Se riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito, il Milan rischia l'*esclusione dalle coppe. *Il Milan potrebbe chiedere altro tempo, fino al 30 giugno. E l'Uefa lo accorderebbe. Però, devono esserci dei segnali: o un rifinanziamento parziale o un nuovo investitore, che risolverebbe tutti i problemi.
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Victorss (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, l'arabo Saeed Al Falasi avrebbe presentato un'offerta per rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan da Yonghong Li, sempre più in difficoltà. Al Falasi proviene da una nobile famiglia degli Emirati ed è proprietario del gruppo International Triangle, che si occupa di edilizia, brokeraggio e commercio.
> 
> E Yonghong Li? Il presidente rossonero è alle prese con il *rifinanziamento *del quale se ne sta occupando Merril Lynch. Rifinanziamento che sembra sempre più difficile e meno probabile da portare a termine. Se riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito, il Milan rischia l'*esclusione dalle coppe. *Il Milan potrebbe chiedere altro tempo, fino al 30 giugno. E l'Uefa lo accorderebbe. Però, devono esserci dei segnali: o un rifinanziamento parziale o un nuovo investitore, che risolverebbe tutti i problemi.
> 
> ...


Niente non lo vogliono contemplare che il Milan non è in vendita e che tutte le offerte sono state rifiutate.


----------



## Capitan T (15 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'amicizia è una cosa, il lavoro è un altro.
> La faccia ce la mette fassone su tutto.
> Le dichiarazioni di mirabelli sono più che giuste in un mondo come quello calcistico dove contano solo i risultati.
> Giusto che i due siano super affiatati perchè devono fare lavoro di squadra ma a fine anno si fanno i bilanci. Finiti i tempi di galliani sempre al comando nonostante tutto, nonostante tutti.



In generale sono d'accordo con quello che dici, certamente, ma nel caso specifico non credo.
Secondo me Fassone-Mirabelli resta un duo non divisibile dopo solo un anno, quando hanno dichiarato ai 4 venti che si tratta di un progetto pluriennale di rilancio e che la squadra creata è pensata per crescere negli anni.

Insomma, con tutte le premesse e le promesse fatte anche da Fassone, non possono silurare Mirabelli dopo soltanto un anno, a meno che non coliamo a picco da qui a fine stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In generale sono d'accordo con quello che dici, certamente, ma nel caso specifico non credo.
> Secondo me Fassone-Mirabelli resta un duo non divisibile dopo solo un anno, quando hanno dichiarato ai 4 venti che si tratta di un progetto pluriennale di rilancio e che la squadra creata è pensata per crescere negli anni.
> 
> Insomma, con tutte le premesse e le promesse fatte anche da Fassone, non possono silurare Mirabelli dopo soltanto un anno, a meno che non coliamo a picco da qui a fine stagione.



Ma assolutamente no , giusto che possa lavorare con tranquillità e programmando come minimo sul biennio.
Volevo solo dire che le dichiarazioni di mirabelli sono le dichiarazioni di chi vuole ribadire, con grande onestà intellettuale, che anche lui la pagnotta se la deve guadagnare e che se dovesse fallire sarebbe messo da parte.
E giustamente aggiungerei !!!


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no , giusto che possa lavorare con tranquillità e programmando come minimo sul biennio.
> Volevo solo dire che le dichiarazioni di mirabelli sono le dichiarazioni di chi vuole ribadire, con grande onestà intellettuale, che anche lui la pagnotta se la deve guadagnare e che se dovesse fallire sarebbe messo da parte.
> E giustamente aggiungerei !!!



ah ok allora abbiamo interpretato le parole di Mirabelli in modo diverso, io le ho lette in modo più sibillino. Vedremo.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Marzo 2018)

Se Li vende adesso non è per rientrare dall'investimento o guadagnarci ma per limitare le perdite, meglio rimetterci 300 milioni che 600, nessuno pagherebbe il Milan quanto lui o più.

È come avere una Ferrari e non avere i soldi della benzina con le tasse da pagarci che si accumulano, a quel punto la vendi a meno di quanto l'hai acquistata pur di uscirne


----------



## mabadi (15 Marzo 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Usmanov e ricco sfondato e Al Falasi e ancora piu ricco di lui...praticamente stiamo parlando della famiglia Al Maktoum , la familia regale in Dubai.



Diciamo ... per ipotesi.... che gli Arabi vogliono vincere la CL e dopo aver gettato una barca di soldi nel PSG hanno finalmente capito che per vincere la CL serve un Club abituato a vincere questo tipo di competizioni.
Quindi invece di continuare ad investire in Francia dove pagano peraltro più tasse che da noi, finalmente fanno l'unica scelta sensata prendono il Milan.... e diventano i proprietari del Club più titolato al mondo.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2018)

Ali Saeed Abdulla Bin Sulayem Al Falasi ?

boh ce ne sono troppi non si capisce nulla con sti arabi...


----------



## Boomer (15 Marzo 2018)

Io continuo a non capire perchè un broker avrebbe dovuto buttare tutti i suoi soldi per comprare il Milan. Non ha neanche senso che lo abbia fatto per motivi speculativi visto che il prezzo fatto dal mafioso era altissimo. Inoltre prima che il Milan porti ricavi bisognerà aspettare anni. Non torna. Comunque a me importa solo del Milan. Se lo vorranno cedere a qualcuno coi soldi mi va benissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, l'arabo Saeed Al Falasi avrebbe presentato un'offerta per rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan da Yonghong Li, sempre più in difficoltà. Al Falasi proviene da una nobile famiglia degli Emirati ed è proprietario del gruppo International Triangle, che si occupa di edilizia, brokeraggio e commercio.
> 
> E Yonghong Li? Il presidente rossonero è alle prese con il *rifinanziamento *del quale se ne sta occupando Merril Lynch. Rifinanziamento che sembra sempre più difficile e meno probabile da portare a termine. Se riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito, il Milan rischia l'*esclusione dalle coppe. *Il Milan potrebbe chiedere altro tempo, fino al 30 giugno. E l'Uefa lo accorderebbe. Però, devono esserci dei segnali: o un rifinanziamento parziale o un nuovo investitore, che risolverebbe tutti i problemi.
> 
> ...



L'arabo proprietario del Milan è da sempre il mio sogno bagnato.

Proprio per questo l'arabo pezzente sarebbe una beffa insopportabile. Aspetto di capirne di più su questi tizi.



JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Al Falasi e sempre la famiglia Al Maktoum cioe e ricchissimo questo qua.e anche Usmanov e ricco , piu di Abramovich.



Fermi tutti.. hai nominato il PROFETA?

E' ufficiale che c'è un qualche collegamento con SUA ECCELLENZA ILLUMINATA AL MAKTOUM?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> facendo due conti in tasca a Li: ha 350 milioni da restituire a Elliott, e 676 già versati per il Milan (tra acquisizione e aumenti di capitale), più i certi interessi per le cifre avute a debito in questi 24 mesi...
> qualcosa dovrà pur guadagnarla, dopo sta faticaccia...
> 
> dunque non credo accetterebbe offerte inferiori al miliardo e mezzo di euro per il Milan...
> ...



Bisogna prima capire se 676 mln li ha messi Li di tasca sua. Il problema è che questa operazione è off limits per tutti, nessuno sa niente veramente a parte i diretti interessati. Diciamo che io non escluderei così facilmente un'eventuale cessione, anzi per me è molto probabile. Vediamo. 
Di sicuro le cose non tornano come ho sempre scritto, o questo è un pazzo folle scatenato( ma non credo proprio  ) oppure non tutto quello che hanno detto corrisponde al vero. Non ci resta che aspettare, certo è che se potessi scegliere mi prendo tutta la vita un proprietario noto, ricco sfondato e che abbia voglia di investire nel club, che non vuol dire solo squadra ma tutta la società, partendo dallo stadio, passando per Milanello e così via.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'arabo proprietario del Milan è da sempre il mio sogno bagnato.
> 
> Proprio per questo l'arabo pezzente sarebbe una beffa insopportabile. Aspetto di capirne di più su questi tizi.
> 
> ...



La dinastia è quella, cioè Al Maktoum discende dalla famiglia Al Falasi credo.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bisogna prima capire se 676 mln li ha messi Li di tasca sua.



La questione è indifferente nel merito di un nuovo acquirente.

Sempre quei soldi più il guadagno devono tornare


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Usmanov tutta la vita


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Usmanov tutta la vita



Ha i soldi per ripagare la finestra rotta dall'agente di Gomez?


----------



## -Lionard- (15 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bisogna prima capire se 676 mln li ha messi Li di tasca sua. Il problema è che questa operazione è off limits per tutti, nessuno sa niente veramente a parte i diretti interessati. Diciamo che io non escluderei così facilmente un'eventuale cessione, anzi per me è molto probabile. Vediamo.
> Di sicuro le cose non tornano come ho sempre scritto, o questo è un pazzo folle scatenato( ma non credo proprio  ) oppure non tutto quello che hanno detto corrisponde al vero. *Non ci resta che aspettare, certo è che se potessi scegliere mi prendo tutta la vita un proprietario noto, ricco sfondato e che abbia voglia di investire nel club, che non vuol dire solo squadra ma tutta la società, partendo dallo stadio, passando per Milanello e così via.*


Quoto completamente. Onestamente fatico a comprendere i tifosi che considerano negative le notizie di una possibile cessione, soprattutto se questi dovessero essere i soggetti interessati. Capisco difendere i colori dagli attacchi maliziosi e "ad orologeria" politica ma credo non si possa negare che ci siano troppe ombre su questa proprietà. Voi mi risponderete che sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche, e magari è vero, ma purtroppo conta la realtà percepita e se l'immagine di una società, a torto o ragione, è quella di chi si deve indebitare anche per il minimo aumento di capitale sarà dura convincere grandi allenatori e giocatori a sposare il progetto Milan. Lietissimo però di essere smentito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2018)

Al di là di tutto, tra Yonghong Li ed eventuali nuovi acquirenti, traggo spunto dalla notizia per dire che per tornare ad alti livelli in Europa serve una forza economica pari a quella dei sceicchi; di qui non si scappa.


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Quoto completamente. Onestamente fatico a comprendere i tifosi che considerano negative le notizie di una possibile cessione, soprattutto se questi dovessero essere i soggetti interessati. Capisco difendere i colori dagli attacchi maliziosi e "ad orologeria" politica ma credo non si possa negare che ci siano troppe ombre su questa proprietà. Voi mi risponderete che sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche, e magari è vero, ma purtroppo conta la realtà percepita e se l'immagine di una società, a torto o ragione, è quella di chi si deve indebitare anche per il minimo aumento di capitale sarà dura convincere grandi allenatori e giocatori a sposare il progetto Milan. Lietissimo però di essere smentito.



Parlo per me, io non difendo Li, ma mi faccio una domanda e mi do la risposta. La domanda è:
Una persona spenderebbe 1 miliardo e mezzo (tra acquisizioni del club, pagamento dei debiti, finanziamento del calciomercato) facendosi prestare da Elliot 300M se non è sicuro di essere coperto?
-No, solo un pazzo lo farebbe.

Oltretutto ad oggi Li ha mantenuto tutte le parole prese e proprio in questi minuti Elliot farebbe da garante per la proprietà del Milan alla UEFA. Ovvero ci mette la faccia facendo da garante con tutti i danni d'immagine che potrebbe fare se Li poi fallisse. Un garante è sempre garante. Elliot sa cosa c'è o al fianco di Li se no 300M non te li da ne ti fa da garante ad un organo istituzionale importante come la UEFA nel mondo del Calcio.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 15 marzo, l'arabo Saeed Al Falasi avrebbe presentato un'offerta per rilevare il pacchetto di maggioranza del Milan da Yonghong Li, sempre più in difficoltà. Al Falasi proviene da una nobile famiglia degli Emirati ed è proprietario del gruppo International Triangle, che si occupa di edilizia, brokeraggio e commercio.
> 
> E Yonghong Li? Il presidente rossonero è alle prese con il *rifinanziamento *del quale se ne sta occupando Merril Lynch. Rifinanziamento che sembra sempre più difficile e meno probabile da portare a termine. Se riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito, il Milan rischia l'*esclusione dalle coppe. *Il Milan potrebbe chiedere altro tempo, fino al 30 giugno. E l'Uefa lo accorderebbe. Però, devono esserci dei segnali: o un rifinanziamento parziale o un nuovo investitore, che risolverebbe tutti i problemi.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, tra Yonghong Li ed eventuali nuovi acquirenti, traggo spunto dalla notizia per dire che per tornare ad alti livelli in Europa serve una forza economica pari a quella dei sceicchi; di qui non si scappa.



.


----------



## Mika (15 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, tra Yonghong Li ed eventuali nuovi acquirenti, traggo spunto dalla notizia per dire che per tornare ad alti livelli in Europa serve una forza economica pari a quella dei sceicchi; di qui non si scappa.



Su questo non ci piove, ma attualmente non ci sono sceicchi all'orizzonte.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Usmanov tutta la vita



secondo me invece se è davvero della famiglia al falasi che come hanno scritto sopra è quella principale che comprende anche quella di al maktoum è meglio lo sceicco...

per il semplice fatto che il russo è ricco sfondato ma forse gli arabi sono più pazzi nello spendere


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me invece se è davvero della famiglia al falasi che come hanno scritto sopra è quella principale che comprende anche quella di al maktoum è meglio lo sceicco...
> 
> per il semplice fatto che il russo è ricco sfondato ma forse gli arabi sono più pazzi nello spendere



Anche l'arabo è ricco sfondato,pure di più. Ma mi piacerebbe che una parte la tenesse Li


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci piove, ma attualmente non ci sono sceicchi all'orizzonte.



come no? io stavo già sognando una nuova estate con Campopiano che ogni giorno ci aggiornava 

"pare che ci sarà con una piccola quota anche Al Thani"

"confermata la presenza di Mansour...cede il city"

"Saeed Al Falasi sarà quello che appare ma dietro c'è Al Maktoum"

poi dopo 2 mesi appare un arabo che nessuno conosce ma tranqui "dietro di lui ci sono i colossi"....


----------



## __king george__ (15 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anche l'arabo è ricco sfondato,pure di più. Ma mi piacerebbe che una parte la tenesse Li



si battute a parte sono e sarò sempre grato a Li


----------



## alcyppa (15 Marzo 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto, tra Yonghong Li ed eventuali nuovi acquirenti, traggo spunto dalla notizia per dire che per tornare ad alti livelli in Europa serve una forza economica pari a quella dei sceicchi; di qui non si scappa.



Già.
Talmente economicamente forti da prendere a calci nel sedere la Uefa e il suo ridicolo FPF.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> La questione è indifferente nel merito di un nuovo acquirente.
> 
> Sempre quei soldi più il guadagno devono tornare



non sono d'accordo. Partiamo da due basi diverse


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Quoto completamente. Onestamente fatico a comprendere i tifosi che considerano negative le notizie di una possibile cessione, soprattutto se questi dovessero essere i soggetti interessati. Capisco difendere i colori dagli attacchi maliziosi e "ad orologeria" politica ma credo non si possa negare che ci siano troppe ombre su questa proprietà. Voi mi risponderete che sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche, e magari è vero, ma purtroppo conta la realtà percepita e se l'immagine di una società, a torto o ragione, è quella di chi si deve indebitare anche per il minimo aumento di capitale sarà dura convincere grandi allenatori e giocatori a sposare il progetto Milan. Lietissimo però di essere smentito.



Esatto, è questa la cosa che mi lascia più perplesso. Indipendentemente dalla veridicità delle notizie su eventuali cessioni, la maggior parte è sfavorevole ad avere un proprietario ricco,noto e magari con un progetto serio. Preferiscono l'avventuriero Li, se sempre tutta la storia è vera.


----------



## kipstar (15 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Parlo per me, io non difendo Li, ma mi faccio una domanda e mi do la risposta. La domanda è:
> Una persona spenderebbe 1 miliardo e mezzo (tra acquisizioni del club, pagamento dei debiti, finanziamento del calciomercato) facendosi prestare da Elliot 300M se non è sicuro di essere coperto?
> -No, solo un pazzo lo farebbe.
> 
> Oltretutto ad oggi Li ha mantenuto tutte le parole prese e proprio in questi minuti Elliot farebbe da garante per la proprietà del Milan alla UEFA. Ovvero ci mette la faccia facendo da garante con tutti i danni d'immagine che potrebbe fare se Li poi fallisse. Un garante è sempre garante. Elliot sa cosa c'è o al fianco di Li se no 300M non te li da ne ti fa da garante ad un organo istituzionale importante come la UEFA nel mondo del Calcio.



sono d'accordo con te. il tutto ha una logica ed è tutto abbastanza obbiettivo.....
non so perché ogni giorno viene fuori qualche dubbio nuovo....


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> come no? io stavo già sognando una nuova estate con Campopiano che ogni giorno ci aggiornava
> 
> "pare che ci sarà con una piccola quota anche Al Thani"
> 
> ...



se penso a come ho capito di Robin Li, ho ancora i brividi.......


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Parlo per me, io non difendo Li, ma mi faccio una domanda e mi do la risposta. La domanda è:
> Una persona spenderebbe 1 miliardo e mezzo (tra acquisizioni del club, pagamento dei debiti, finanziamento del calciomercato) facendosi prestare da Elliot 300M se non è sicuro di essere coperto?
> -No, solo un pazzo lo farebbe.
> 
> Oltretutto ad oggi Li ha mantenuto tutte le parole prese e proprio in questi minuti Elliot farebbe da garante per la proprietà del Milan alla UEFA. Ovvero ci mette la faccia facendo da garante con tutti i danni d'immagine che potrebbe fare se Li poi fallisse. Un garante è sempre garante. Elliot sa cosa c'è o al fianco di Li se no 300M non te li da ne ti fa da garante ad un organo istituzionale importante come la UEFA nel mondo del Calcio.



è plausibile ma devi anche contare che nella vita nulla è scontato e procede in modo lineare. Può essere che in quel momento fosse coperto e ora (per un motivo o per un altro), non lo sia più così tanto. Tutto può essere. Pazzo o no gli imprevisti capitano, a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se penso a come ho capito di Robin Li, ho ancora i brividi.......



Che poi come l'aveva scoperto?? Me lo sono perso ahah (hai letto il libro??)


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Voi mi risponderete che sono tutte invenzioni giornalistiche, e magari è vero, ma purtroppo conta la realtà percepita e se l'immagine di una società, a torto o ragione, è quella *di chi si deve indebitare anche per il minimo aumento di capitale* sarà dura convincere grandi allenatori e giocatori a sposare il progetto Milan. Lietissimo però di essere smentito.



L'errore è qui , da dove scaturisce questa tua affermazione ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'errore è qui , da dove scaturisce questa tua affermazione ?



Ha detto realtà percepita...ammetto che effettivamente questo si percepisce (non dimentichiamo che il 90% delle persone fuori da qua crede ciecamente ai giornali)

PS: Ieri ha segnato il tuo idolo Vagner Love ahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> Talmente economicamente forti da prendere a calci nel sedere la Uefa e il suo ridicolo FPF.



Quello è il sogno , uno che faccia come quello del PSG. 

" a c'è il FPF ? Bene aspetta che pago 222 milioni Neymar "


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ha detto realtà percepita...ammetto che effettivamente questo si percepisce (non dimentichiamo che il 90% delle persone fuori da qua crede ciecamente ai giornali)



Ma l'errore sta li , non sto qui a spiegarti tutto per non tediare metà forum ma per farti capire una cosa io qualche anno fa ( di recente non pensare troppo ) lavoravo con una redazione di una testata giornalistica e io con i miei occhi ho sentito e visto la direzione della testata dire ai propri dipendenti di " parlare male anche mentendo spudoratamente " di un determinato movimento politico. In sostanza non importava che si scrivesse o si mandasse in onda la verità importava parlare male di questi. 

I motivi li capirai da te. 

E da quel momento la mia opinione verso i media è saltata completamente , le mie supposizioni hanno trovato conferma. C'era un " piano" per modificare l'opinione pubblica. 
E come pensi che sia andata al Milan ? la stessa cosa... prima con B si parlava male del milan per danneggiarlo e oggi fa più notizia e click scrivere che stiamo fallendo piuttosto che prendere 2 fogli e le nozioni di economia del primo anno di università e cercare di capire. 

Bisogna SVEGLIARSI nella vita .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma l'errore sta li , non sto qui a spiegarti tutto per non tediare metà forum ma per farti capire una cosa io qualche anno fa ( di recente non pensare troppo ) lavoravo con una redazione di una testata giornalistica e io con i miei occhi ho sentito e visto la direzione della testata dire ai propri dipendenti di " parlare male anche mentendo spudoratamente " di un determinato movimento politico. In sostanza non importava che si scrivesse o si mandasse in onda la verità importava parlare male di questi.
> 
> I motivi li capirai da te.
> 
> ...



E ti do ragione in toto! Però a tanti fa comodo restare nel proprio torpore facendosi imboccare anzichè cercare di capire da soli ragionando. Ormai però non mi stupisco...il giornalismo è morto (quello sportivo poi è pura spazzatura). Se penso ai capisaldi del giornalismo che ho studiato all'università mi viene da ridere.."prima regola:sempre verificare le informazioni ottenute dalle fonti, per accertarne la veridicità". Ormai si inventa direttamente di sana pianta


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma l'errore sta li , non sto qui a spiegarti tutto per non tediare metà forum ma per farti capire una cosa io qualche anno fa ( di recente non pensare troppo ) lavoravo con una redazione di una testata giornalistica e io con i miei occhi ho sentito e visto la direzione della testata dire ai propri dipendenti di " parlare male anche mentendo spudoratamente " di un determinato movimento politico. In sostanza non importava che si scrivesse o si mandasse in onda la verità importava parlare male di questi.
> 
> I motivi li capirai da te.
> 
> ...



Hai detto bene Lollo, bisogna svegliarsi e non credere a quello che dicono sempre e comunque, ma non solo i giornalisti


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi come l'aveva scoperto?? Me lo sono perso ahah (hai letto il libro??)



ovviamente non l'ho comprato


----------



## Devil man (15 Marzo 2018)

Ora abbiamo un Al Falafel che ci vuole comprare? bene....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ovviamente non l'ho comprato



Ahahah ti credevo un fervente sostenitore!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2018)

Non mi ricordo neanche cosa avevo scritto .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Marzo 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo. Partiamo da due basi diverse



Mi pare evidente...

E mi tengo la mia


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente...
> 
> E mi tengo la mia



Ma figurati, io non voglio convincere nessuno.


----------



## JohnDoe (15 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'arabo proprietario del Milan è da sempre il mio sogno bagnato.
> 
> Proprio per questo l'arabo pezzente sarebbe una beffa insopportabile. Aspetto di capirne di più su questi tizi.
> 
> ...



Al Maktoum sono descendenti della famiglia Al Falasi , cioe sono la stessa cosa praticamente.cerca di scrivere Al Falasi e vedi cosa dicono su wiki in inglese


----------



## wildfrank (15 Marzo 2018)

Qualsiasi soluzione, basta che arrivino i campioni....


----------

